# Predator 91 Octane tune?



## Jekyl n Hyde (Apr 9, 2006)

I live in the Southwest and all we have 91 octane. I want to get a Predator but I am unsure. Does anyone have actual hard numbers on the gains from a Predator tune on our great 91 octane fuel ? It doesn't matter to me whether it is improved times at the track or dyno numbers. I would like to hear both.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I live on the gulf coast and we got 93 octane everywhere. I used the 93 octane program and saw an increase of roughly 15 hp even though diablo clames a gain as high as 20 or more (not dynoed, this is what the guy at the dynoshop told me i'd gain from other cars that he's done). I talked to the guy at the dyno shop who sells them and he said he could get you 5 to 6 more hp from a dyno tune over the predator. He's not against the predator or anything, just said he'd get more hp for ya then the predator could. The only advantage of the predator is that you can flash the computer back to stock on a whim whenever you need to take it into the dealership for maintenance or if you can only find 87 octane. You can also hook it up to your computer and download vehicle specific tunes from your computer using a usb cable although I've never done it. My guess for the 91 program would be about 10 hp, maybe a little more. The big benefit of the predator is that it disables your governor so you have no preset top speed, and it shuts off the torque management. It lets you fry your tires till you pass out from burnt rubber fumes whereas the stock GM tune won't let you do that. Hope this helps.


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

Sorry, but before you read this entire reply, I don't have before and after dyno stats. I have a Predator III and quite honestly, I didn't notice any real difference before and after the handheld tune. I have used both 91 and 93 octane fuel before and after the Predator tune and noticed no difference either. As soon as I installed my CAI and cat-back system, I had a Vette buddy of mine do a custom tune (ls1powertuning.com) and that's when I noticed the difference! But that was in the the performance category. Now all I do with the Predator is shoot codes. Those handheld tuners don't change the parameters very much at all, mostly because of liability reasons. But I guess it's about what you are looking for, i.e. efficiency vs performance. Personally, I don't think 91 octane will adversely affect your car wether you tune it or not, for I use 91 fuel occasionally too. If you plan to buy a Predator solely for the purpose of the availability of 91 fuel, go ahead. But after what I did with my custom tune, I kinda felt like the Predator was a waste of money. But then again, we do have 93 octane here....


----------

